# Anyone need help in the Sterling Heights MI area?



## NickColetti (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey guys! :waving:

I am new to this site although i have 'lurked' around in the past seasons.

The reason i am posting here is because i recently found out that i will not be working with a company this season like i have planned. Its a long story and its not because of me or my work ethnics (for the record).

I have 2 years experience in plowing but took last year off. I do not work in the winter due to a seasonal job (residential concrete) so i do not have any schedules to work around and i can be available 24/7. I would hate to have to sit home this winter while a storm is coming in knowing i wont be able to push. :crying:

I run my own rig and would rather keep it that way. I have a 2005 Dodge Cummins with a 7.5' straight blade Boss plow. Everything's in tip top shape!

If anyone needs an extra guy to work the whole season or even just a night please let me know so we can work something out.

Also, there's a chance that i could also bring a Bobcat, trailer, and operator to the table if it helps any!

Im assuming that this forum is set up like the others so if you have something for me, either PM (Private Message) me or write me an E-mail at : [email protected]

Thanks guys!


----------



## NickColetti (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh, and here's a picture of my rig!


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

NickColetti;885074 said:


> Im assuming that this forum is set up like the others so if you have something for me, either PM (Private Message) me or write me an E-mail at : [email protected]
> 
> Thanks guys!


Welcome Nick :salute:

Just an FYI ~ you will need a minimum of 10 posts before you can receive/send pm's, and I think there is another stipulation.....need to be a member for 10 days also.....something like that. Maybe someone can confirm this.

Good luck sir.......nice truck!


----------



## NickColetti (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info TCLA! I really appreciate it!

This place seems like it's got a pretty neat community! 

I don't think i'll have trouble coming up with 10+ posts within 10 days.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

No it's 10 post or 10 days I believe  Anyways welcome


----------



## NickColetti (Dec 2, 2009)

Haha, thanks JR!


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91462

Right in your area thought I would share


----------



## NickColetti (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks P&M, i really appreciate it!

I just wrote an e-mail although im afraid it might be to late...


----------



## michigancutter (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice rig. If i get in any trouble and need a hand i will give you a call. i have a condo in your area. i will keep you in mind.


----------



## NickColetti (Dec 2, 2009)

Much appreciated! I'll leave my number in a PM for ya...


----------



## NickColetti (Dec 2, 2009)

Does anyone need help on this storm that we are expecting? I'll be available if anyone needs me. Just shoot me an e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## redskinsfan34 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey Nick. Just curious. Did you pick up any work in the storm Tues. / Wed.?


----------



## NickColetti (Dec 2, 2009)

Nope. I had one guy contact me via PM but as it turned out, he did not need me. 

I figured it was going to be hard to get into the game this year being im a little late and the lack of snow. 

But next year, ill have all my ducks in a row!


----------

